

My Goals to Become a Web Developer and How I'm Gonna Get There - danny__garcia
http://dannygarcia.me/2012/12/04/my-goals-to-become-a-web-developer/

======
jfaucett
Hey Danny, I know where you're coming from, I taught myself everything as well
and its pretty difficult when you go that route (though personally, I think it
makes you better since you learn a ton of stuff along the way you wouldn't
otherwise have known). Admittedly I didn't start with web development it was
mainly x86/C but I think a lot of problems overlap - I mean I still remember
(had no internet then ) reading tons of man pages and looking through c header
files trying to find error codes and why gcc was giving me such and such
error. So I do feel your frustration :)

One thing though, I don't really see how blogging helps you? Otherwise, I
think your ideas are great especially having a mentor or just friends who you
can talk to about code and the like. Also an internship or just building
complete projects will help tons as well.

best of luck in your endeveours.

